

Ray Kurzweil: A singular view of the future - jpwagner
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227076.200-ray-kurzweil-a-singular-view-of-the-future.html

======
jpwagner
_"He takes 150-plus supplements daily to reach the Singularity."_

